# PEDS expert please.



## daniel (Mar 7, 2008)

I work for a multi - specialty practice. And besides Family Practice, ENT, and OBGYN, and so on. There's PEDS. We still do things here the old fashion way, by just coding off charge tickets. 

My question is, what are diagnosis that trigger a PEDS expert to pull notes to see if they can up the level. Being that these are kids, my perspective is different then would I be looking at a ticket for Family Practice. Don't think the criteria for kids vs adults is the same. Seeking to improve my practice.

Help

Daniel CPC


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Mar 9, 2008)

Daniel,
When you say you are coding from the charge ticket do you mean you are just doing the data entry from the levels and diagnosis codes supplied by the physician or you are choosing levels based on the diagnosis codes?

Obviously there may be some diagnosis codes that might represent a higher level of physician work and MDM but you should audit all encounters or random samplings to make sure that the levels fit what is being coded instead of just looking for some ways to up a level?


----------

